# How do you pronounce the cognitive functions?



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

Simply out of curiosity. My own pronunciation of the functions has varied, so I'm just wondering how others say them


----------



## Octavian (Nov 24, 2013)

I say the letters individually or I say the full name "Introverted Intuition." If someone pronounced them as "FEE, TEE, and TIE" I'd want to smack them.


----------



## StunnedFox (Dec 20, 2013)

It's contextual for me - generally, by spelling out the letters (so I'd say "S I dom", for instance), but when listed, say, a function stack, I tend to begin saying them as though they were short words ("Sigh teh fie neh"), although I'm particularly inconsistent on this and pronounce them any number of ways then get myself confused. I don't really spend time discussing it, so I'm talking about mental pronunciation here rather than how I'd actually say them to people (in which case, I'd state it fully - "Introverted Sensing" - when introducing the concept, then refer to it by the letters - "S I" - from then on).


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

I pronounce it this way:
Ti = tie. Fi, Ni and Si rhyme.
Te = tea. Fe, Ne and Se rhyme.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

I never say them out loud. 

In my head, they are the same though.

Fi and Fe are both "fee"

Ti and Te are both "Tea" or "tee"

Ni and Ne are both "knee" 

Se and Si are both "see"

Irl, I guess I would just say "introverted thinking".


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Literally as the letters.

Except for Ne, which l of course pronounce ''Extra virgin intuition''.


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes (Sep 7, 2013)

In my head I say Fie, Tie, Fee, Nee, etc. If I said them aloud, I'd probably just say F-I, T-I, F-E, N-E.


----------



## Kavik (Apr 3, 2014)

FearAndTrembling said:


> I never say them out loud.
> 
> In my head, they are the same though.
> 
> ...


This. They sound the same in my head but I see the separate spellings the same way one would read dear and deer. Out loud I would say Fi = F-I // Ti = T-I ect.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

There are people that don't pronounce the individual letters?

Fuck those people.


----------



## iisu (Mar 8, 2014)

Ghoti is what I think about reading in English.

I read Si, Ni, Ti and Fi as if they rhymed with "tea".
I read Se, Ne, Te and Fe with vowels which are like that in "bed". 

The consonants are palatalized in all the functions for the lulz and because I'm not a native English speaker and I'm too lazy to even pretend that I try to read these abbreviations in English.

If I were to talk about the functions, I'd say "introverted sensing", "extraverted thinking" etc.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

-Alpha- said:


> There are people that don't pronounce the individual letters?
> 
> Fuck those people.


People still say the 2 letters as if they were two words?

Fucking plebian trash.


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

I pronounce them in Spanish not English. Literally as how they are written.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

DonutsGalacticos said:


> sos una boluda messi es una mentira y todo el pueblo canto marado marado nacio la mano de dios marado marado


You are so kind...


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Um....as two letters. How else?


----------



## VersatileExplorer (Jun 2, 2014)

If I were to refer to them verbally I would say introverted feeling, extroverted thinking, etc. I may say the letters separately such as F I and T E, but it's less likely. In my head I always read them as FEE (rhymes with tea), TEY (rhymes with hey or se in Spanish), etc.


----------



## The Chameleon (May 23, 2014)

nee/ni
tey/te

You get my drift?
They roll off _te_ tongue quite nicely.


----------



## conflictingdusk (Apr 6, 2014)

I used to pronounce Ti as "Tee", Fi as "Fee", etc. until I started talking about it with a few friends IRL (who have a lot more experience in cognitive functions) who pronounced it as "T-I", "F-I", etc. I simply assumed I was pronouncing it wrong the whole time and took sometime to switch over. Now I just say the two letters all the time.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Fe-Fi-Fo-Fum... ;-)


----------



## surgery (Apr 16, 2010)

I almost always say or think the full name (ex. Introverted Feeling) . Occasionally, I will pronounce Fi as two separate letters, but never a single syllable.


Does anyone say "Intuiting" instead of Intuition? Why do we commonly say "Sensing" but never "Intuiting"? And, likewise, why do I rarely hear/see "Sensations" or "Sensitive".


----------

